# M&T that can be disassembled



## jeff788 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I've been lurking on here for a while and just joined to ask my first question. I'm new to woodworking and am primarily learning to use hand tools. I'm building a bassinet/co-sleeper as my first real project. It is coming along well but I just had a thought: we are likely to be moving within the next four months and it would be really nice to be able to disassemble the bassinet for transporting and storing in the future. The main joints between the side rails and the posts are going to be through mortise and tenon joints. Is there a good way to do a M&T without glue such that it could be disassembled and reassembled? I've searched on here and elsewhere and I've read about a draw bored M&T. Many say they are strong enough not to need glue, but I question how well they would disassemble and reassemble. I'm not opposed to using metal fasteners, though I really like learning more traditional (perhaps?) ways of doing things. If I were to use metal fasteners, what would be the best type and design to choose?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Since you're doing through tenons already, just make the tenons longer and use wedges. It looks really cool too.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

+1 to Lats idea. You won't be able to disassemble draw bored M&T readily without doing considerable damage.
If hardware is your preferred route try barrel bolts.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

+2 on wedged tenons. Various styles including vertical wedge above or horizontal wedge or using two wedges. Nice design touch.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

As A father of more than 1 I agree with the above that a wedge tenon would enable you to disassemble the bassinet for future use


----------

